# Unidentified peacocks; trying for all male



## jchild40 (Mar 20, 2010)

I am going for an all male Hap/Peacock with yellow labs and Acei's.

*FIRST* Here's the first one! My guess is Sciaenochromis fryeri.




























*SECOND* I suspect this next one may be a female... thought "he" would color up by now, but nothing. He was purchased with the red fins, but after an inch of growth (now 2.5" to 3") no additional color.

My guess is that it's a poorly bred, female, Jacobfreibergi....










*LAST* but not least, I bought this juvie that is now about 2" at about 1.5". My guess on this one is that it's another fryeri. The LFS gave me another name that I have since forgotten, along with a picture of an adult version. The picture showed a very bright blue hap, much lighter than the adult one I have above (who is nearly black in real life).


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

#1 is correct.
#2 looks to be a male Aulonocara jacobfreibergi "Eureka"
#3 is a male Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef)


----------



## jchild40 (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh, cool! Thanks! I hope #2 is a male and colors up. I'm even more excited by #3, he's got a long way to go. opcorn:


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

About your Mbuna. The blue one in the first pic is Metriaclima greshakei. The Yellow Labs look all yellow, they may be hybrids and might be more aggressive.


----------



## kriskm (Dec 1, 2009)

OK, I gotta say it, #3 must be the ugly duckling of the hap world. I'm sure he'll grow up to be a stunning swan, but he is one funny looking little juvie!


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

kriskm said:


> OK, I gotta say it, #3 must be the ugly duckling of the hap world. I'm sure he'll grow up to be a stunning swan, but he is one funny looking little juvie!


 I'd say that is a great desription of them. They are renowned for their 'big eyes' when young but as you say worth the wait. 
here is mine 3 mths ago









Can't wait for him to get to his potential

here he is now



















As for fish #2- I'd say Jacobfreibergi looks likely though bit early to give anything as specific as "eureka". My 'Jakes' have almost identical juvie colouring,


----------



## jchild40 (Mar 20, 2010)

noki said:


> About your Mbuna. The blue one in the first pic is Metriaclima greshakei. The Yellow Labs look all yellow, they may be hybrids and might be more aggressive.


Yes on both points. Greshakei will go if it becomes too aggressive. The labs do have black on their fins. They only turn it on when I feed, not sure if they are a hybrid or poorly bred.


----------



## jchild40 (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for sharing your pics *firenzena*. My fish appears to be very similar to yours, so I am hoping to see the transistion soon. They sure are a funny looking juvie.


----------



## 3kgtchic (Apr 16, 2010)

I love the taiwan reefs I got some but they were sick 
He's going to be amazing when he grows up!


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Be patient with your Taiwan Reef -- they grow ever so sloooooowly!


----------



## jchild40 (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm learning that quickly (or slowly? lol). I cant remember when I got him, but it must be 2-3 months ago and he has shown no color yet!


----------



## DanDee (Mar 7, 2008)

This is what he will look like in about two years!  
He is about 7" right now and it's been two years since I got him.

http://s335.photobucket.com/albums/m469 ... g&newest=1


----------

